# Beasts of 9 creature on Deviantart



## DArtJunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

So I went ahead and gave it a shot. We'll see what happens. But I'd love to get some feedback as to what you all think. Good? Bad? Creepy? Hopefully not cute, at least. ;3

http://DArtJunkie.deviantart.com/art/9Beast-The-LightEater-1-137456282


----------



## Gavrill (Sep 18, 2009)

Wrong section, but that is really awesome!


----------



## Ren-Raku (Sep 18, 2009)

DO NOT SHOW THIS TO LIZARDKING!


----------



## Drake-Lord (Sep 18, 2009)

Very Interesting


----------



## Bandy (Sep 18, 2009)

*Wow, that is really creative. I know a few people who would buy that from you if you decided to make more. 

Truly an awesome idea and a brilliant creation.*


----------



## DArtJunkie (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks, if he doesn't win I'm totally throwing him up for sale, maybe ebay.

Dang, sorry about that. It said off topic, so I figured that would be the place. Apologies.


----------



## Carenath (Sep 19, 2009)

Looks pretty cool actually.. if I could make something interesting out of the assorted junk I have.. I'd be doing well.


----------

